# fuel distributor? warm up valve? WTF?



## StormtrooperDub (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok,
So I took my 87 golf 1.8 8v to a vw guy today...its running like garbage, missing, no power, and when it gets warmed up and your rolling about 45 it lugs down about every 30 seconds, and floods the motor, making my new plugs all sooty...I can smell fuel, and It's going through more fuel than a hummer! The odd thing is that when its not at idle..usually from around 1500-2500 rpm, it runs great...no misses, has power...but ass son as you drop below that, or punch it above that it lugs out and misses like crazy.
The VW guy said it is prob. my fuel dizzy, or the warm up valve..he pulled the distributor and cleaned the pin inside the distributor, because he said it sometimes sticks..just put new Bosch cap, rotor, and plugs in it too. Still running the same..
Is there a way I can test either one of these to isolate the problem before I drop cash on a part I dont need?
Oh, and the fuel pressure is good, no vac leaks as far as I know.
I've been messing with this car for like 3 weeks now, help!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Not so sure if you should return to that "VW guy". 87' should have CIS-e and that has no warm up valve (regulator). Long distance troubleshooting never seems to work 80% of the time but areas to look can't hurt. Cold start valve (leaking), coolant temperature sensor bad, leaking injectors, bad atate of tune (to include mixture) are some places to check.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaterWheels* »_Not so sure if you should return to that "VW guy". 87' should have CIS-e and that has no warm up valve (regulator). Long distance troubleshooting never seems to work 80% of the time but areas to look can't hurt. Cold start valve (leaking), coolant temperature sensor bad, leaking injectors, bad atate of tune (to include mixture) are some places to check.

The 87 GTi had CIS-e, the base model Golfs still had CIS-lambda. But, I agree with the rest of what Waterwheels said especially not returning to that VW guy One thing I'd add to his list things to check is the O2 sensor. 
A couple comments; VW fuel distributors are VERY reliable, the only time they usually go bad is when the car has sat for an extended period, it unlikely it's causing your problem. The warm-up regulator is very easy to check with a pressure gauge, your "VW guy" should know that


----------



## StormtrooperDub (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

the pressure is supposedly good...and I did check the o2 sensor..but still running bad....it idles horribly, and I just figured out that if I only give it a little throttle while driving, like not letting it go over 2500 rpm, the dying out problem doesn't happen..it also runs smooth when its going through the gears...just not at idle, or when I hit above 35 mph and give it gas....I smell fuel every time it starts to lug out at speed...and my new plugs are constantly black....I know its getting too much fuel...but why? How and what should I test?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (StormtrooperDub)*

Two things come to mind, injectors and the O2 sensor/ECU/Frequency valve circuit.
Pull the injectors to see what their spray pattern's like and make sure they're not leaking, cold start injector too. 
Put a duty cycle or dwell meter in the frequency valve to see what it's doing.


----------



## DasTeknoViking (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

87 is a Lambda control unit. I have a similar issue, I've replaced everything on the car save for the Dizzy. Which is impossible to find, good luck.
I'm on the verge of just throwing a VR6 in there, after all the $$$ I spend on making the 8V run well (sat for 4+years) and new tranny I could have gotten a ABA or VR in there.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
The 87 GTi had CIS-e, the base model Golfs still had CIS-lambda. 

I sit corrected, the GX engine code engine did have the Lambda system. Was thinking it was only models in Canada for mkII which had CIS w/Lambda. Funny it seems to be missing from the mkII Bentley, or I just overlooked it.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

I had an 85 Jetta with CIS-basic so, some of the Canadian models may even had CIS-basic as late as 87; I'm really not sure when they phased it out here.


----------

